# Hiya all



## Percy (Jun 11, 2007)

Just been tearin up the course before and found that I was hitting divots a good inch after the ball, deep ones and the ball flight was quite low. Could anyone pin-point this flaw.

Thank you 

Percy


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Try to take a shallower divot to raise the ball flight. It's not a big flaw at all.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Maybe move the ball up in your stance? Coming in on a steep angle with a delofted clubface would give you a low shot and a deep divot.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

My guess is dropping laterally....When you make your downswing does your head stay still or drop laterally? If you have to film yourself ..Your head should stay about the same throughout the swing till you are holding your finish then it'll rise.


----------



## Percy (Jun 11, 2007)

Foster4 said:


> My guess is dropping laterally....When you make your downswing does your head stay still or drop laterally? If you have to film yourself ..Your head should stay about the same throughout the swing till you are holding your finish then it'll rise.



Funny you shud mention that because I have had big problems. My head does drop down at the execution of the swing. Cud that be it?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Could be. Try keeping that head still as possible, throughout the swing. You could try moving your ball forward just a bit, and see if that helps.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

All good ideas, but not the easy answer. This type of divot pattern is indicative of your setup and swing being too restricted. Step back from the ball. Create and angle at address between your hands and the shaft of the club. Weight on the balls of your feet. Give yourself room to swing. This will flatten out your swing and your ball flight will be a nice middle trajectory.

Remember to maintain your angle throughout the swing.


----------

